#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  lens ADB bu501 pmc

## sound2

Hallo,
Onze toneelvereniging heeft 8 ADB bu501 pmc-spots voor frontbelichting in gebruik. Deze spots hebben echter doorzichtige PC-lenzen (platbolle lenzen), waardoor het licht sterk verblindend is voor de spelers. Is hier een oplossing voor : andere PC-lenzen (welke ?) of extra filter (welke ?)of nog een andere oplossing ?
Mvg.

----------


## maarten

beste sound 2 wat helpt is:
tegen de spelers zeggen dat ze niet moeten zeuren wie toneel wil spelen moet pijn lijden :-D

een frost filter ervoor ( Rosco 119/132 of Lee 253/257 )
ik weet niet hoe hoog je lampen hangen ... maar als de inschijn hoek te laag is kan dat ook erg onprettig zijn 

maar mischien is nog wel de simpelste oplossing je lampen op minder vermogen zetten ...

----------


## meine

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sound2_
> Deze spots hebben echter doorzichtige PC-lenzen



Gelukkig maar, ondoorzichtige lenzen geven alleen maar donker!  :Big Grin: 
Denk dat je het idd in de 'inschijn' hoek moet zoeken, volgens mij is zo'n 45graden een mooie waarde. Dus als je spots 5meter vanaf het toneel hangen, dan ook 5meter hoog. Helaas lukt dit in de kleine zalen meestal nooit.

----------


## Martin Hoogeind

wat meini zegt is he;aas niet helemaal juist aangezien je bij zijn rekenvoorbeeld de ideale invalshoek op de voorrand hebt en het licht dus eigenlijk altijd te flauw in komt. ik zou eerder geneigd zijn dit punt op 1/3 van de diepte van het te belichten vlak te leggen, vanaf de voorrand gezien inderdaad.

Verder kan ik me alleen maar aansluiten bij de opmerkingen dat het hoort bij acteren dat je in het licht kijkt, anders ben je niet te zien.

----------


## Martijn de Groot

Kan ik het niet laten ok even te reageren, wat Meine zegt is absoluut juist, de bijna ideale hoek zit tussen de 43 en de 46 graden, de meest ideale hoek is 44 graden, gemeten tussen hoogte en diepte, heeft dus niets met de breedte-hoek (pan) te maken. Dit is in theaters te bereiken, doordat de het zaalplafond hoger is dan de bovenrand van de lijst, daardoor kom je verder dan de voorrand.
Biedt de hoogte die mogelijkheid niet, dan is het misschien, mogelijk de spots meer naar de beide buitenzijden te hangen, zodat als je recht naar voor kijkt er geen spots recht in je ogen schijnen. Frost (en zeker weinig frost) levert geen oplossing, eerder het probleem om dat je toch snel teveel spreiding hebt en het licht valt op zaken waar je het niet zou willen.
Martijn de Groot

----------


## sound2

De inschijnhoek is inderdaad in de meeste kleinere zalen niet ideaal.
Ikzelf heb in onze zaal reeds de inschijnhoek van 15 naar bijna 30 graden kunnen verhogen, maar daar houdt het dan ook bij op wegens plafond te laag. 
Frostfilters geven inderdaad teveel strooilicht.
Nog even iets over de lens : De gebruikte lens in de ADB Bu501 is een
volledig doorzichtige PC (plano-convex)-lens. Er bestaan echter ook PC-lenzen die niet volledig doorzichtig zijn omdat er tijdens de fabricage kleine druppeltjes glas op de vlakke zijde van de lens worden voorzien. Deze lenzen worden ook pebble-convex of soft-convex genoemd. Daardoor is de lamp minder zichtbaar en ook minder storend.
Zou het een oplossing kunnen zijn om er dus pebble-convex - lens in de ADB's te steken, en zo ja, waar kan ik deze lenzen eventueel aanschaffen (doorsnede lens = 11,5 cm).

----------


## Martijn de Groot

Dat is niet de oplossing, de pebble- en de prismaconvex zijn gemaakt om meer spreiding te krijgen(zelfde als frost dus eigenlijk). De "pit"van de lamp blijft net zo goed storend als je erin kijkt. Als je eventueel toch andere lenzen wilt aanschaffen dan is het verkooppunt waar jij je ADB's vandaan hebt het aangewezen punt om lenzen te kopen. Misschien kun je eerst een demo exemplaar (komplete spot)krijgen om te zien hoe het uitpakt in jouw geval.
Succes
Martijn de Groot

----------

